# Handheld GPS users?



## crazymushroomguy (Apr 14, 2014)

Anyone on here use one? How handy do you find it? 

Im thinking of picking one up, especially since Im trying to get into more mushrooms that fruit in the same spots every year. Any models anyone can recommend?


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

get one that accepts custom maps. spent alot of time getting a sapshot of a plat map, overlaying on google earth to see property boundary's just too find out my gps does not accept custom maps. Unless I did something wrong, ask a pro.


----------



## iland99 (Apr 15, 2014)

I just use my smartphone as a GPS unit. There are a lot of apps that let you save waypoints, I use Trimble Outdoors.


----------



## fairynipplering (May 26, 2015)

I bought a garmin etrex off craigslist for 50$ and it changed my hunt. especially if you go into thickbush. I get lost rather easy after you find one then two then ten mushrooms and you have spun around like a dumb animal chasing a laser pointer sans the instinct to get un-lost. any thing you get the bread crumb thing or the tracks of where you have been and waypoints to get you home are essential. Btw how do you post pics i found my largest one ever (thanks to gps)


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

I rarely lose my way, but this spring on a rainy overcast day i got so turned around i didn't know which way was up, i finally had to download a compass on my smart phone or i might still be out there, technology is your friend.


----------



## crazymushroomguy (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys, getting lost isn't much of a concern but it does happen. Looks like the etrex is a solid gadget, it'll be a while before I can afford one with customizable maps but that's the way I think Im going. Thanks again all.


----------

